# thinkpad R500 fan not working

## defer-

My laptops fan got broken. I removed the old fan and when i tried to spin it i could feel it brakes. So i ordered brand new fan from ebay. I tried to spin it and it is spinning well. I installed the new fan. It was working for few hours and then it stopped. So what the fsck is wrong?

Even if i try to set the new fan to full speed with thinkpad-acpi its still 0rpm.

```
dfr-laptop ~ # cat /proc/acpi/ibm/fan 

status:      enabled

speed:      0

level:      auto

commands:   level <level> (<level> is 0-7, auto, disengaged, full-speed)

commands:   enable, disable

commands:   watchdog <timeout> (<timeout> is 0 (off), 1-120 (seconds))

dfr-laptop ~ # echo "level 7" > /proc/acpi/ibm/fan 

dfr-laptop ~ # sleep 1m && cat /proc/acpi/ibm/fan 

status:      enabled

speed:      0

level:      7

commands:   level <level> (<level> is 0-7, auto, disengaged, full-speed)

commands:   enable, disable

commands:   watchdog <timeout> (<timeout> is 0 (off), 1-120 (seconds))

dfr-laptop ~ # sensors

acpitz-virtual-0

Adapter: Virtual device

temp1:        +54.0°C  (crit = +127.0°C)

temp2:        +52.0°C  (crit = +100.0°C)

coretemp-isa-0000

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 0:       +53.0°C  (high = +100.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

Core 1:       +53.0°C  (high = +100.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

thinkpad-isa-0000

Adapter: ISA adapter

fan1:           0 RPM

temp1:        +54.0°C  

temp2:            N/A  

temp3:            N/A  

temp4:            N/A  

temp5:        +50.0°C  

temp6:            N/A  

temp7:        +36.0°C  

temp8:            N/A  

temp9:        +41.0°C  

temp10:       +49.0°C  

temp11:       +53.0°C  

temp12:           N/A  

temp13:           N/A  

temp14:           N/A  

temp15:           N/A  

temp16:           N/A
```

----------

## nictki

Hy,

did you load thinkpad_acpi module with this options:

```
experimental=1 fan_control=1
```

?

----------

## defer-

Only with fan_control=1

----------

## CkoTuHa

Hey, your laptop is as old as dinosaur shit, plan to replace it as it has awful intel 4500MHD(GM45) that is flawed video. Besides it probably has iwlwifi from intel which is tainted even worse.

But if you still wanna go and use it anyway, what you need to do is disassemble the fan lift the sticker and squirt some oil into your heatsink fan.

take a look here:

http://www.insidemylaptop.com/replace-cooling-fan-lenovo-thinkpad-t61-laptop/

see that "MADE IN CHINA" in red ? lift that sticker and squirt oil into the orifice behind the sticker there as your fan has mechanically seized(old as shit, remember). Or replace the heatsink altogether.

----------

## defer-

Im afraid that the magic smoke might escape   :Sad: 

----------

